# Bei Guild wars 2 gesperrt! was tun?



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Sehr geehrte Community der PCGames, 

Ich wende mich mit einem Problem an euch, bei dem ich allein nicht weiterkomme. Es geht um Guild Wars 2. 
Ich habe das Spiel vorbestellt und begann am 25. August zu spielen. Durch den hohen Andrang an Spielern konnte ich kaum mit meinen Freunden zusammen spielen, war daher viel allein unterwegs. Kommunikation mit anderen Spielern gab es nicht, warum auch? 

Als ich mich dann am 28. August wieder einloggen wollte, war mein Konto urplötzlich gesperrt. "Inakzeptables Verhalten" hieß es. Was soll denn das? Ich habe doch nur ganz normal gespielt! Nach langem Suchen im Internet habe ich herausgefunden, dass diese Sperrungen 3 Tage lang anhalten würden. Eine Erklärung, warum ausgerechnet ich gebannt wurde, bekam ich weder per E-Mail, noch per offizieller Seite via Twitter oder Ähnlichem, denn falsch verhalten habe ich mich nicht. Oder ist es etwa falsch, seinen Charakter in einem Online - Rollenspiel zu leveln (mein Charakter, ein Menschen - Wächter, war übrigens sogerade auf Level 16, meine ich mich zu erinnern)? 

Nach den 3 Tagen ohne Antworten des Supports dachte ich mir dann, in Ordnung, wenigstens kann ich nun pünktlich mit allen anderen zusammen spielen. Nein. Plötzlich ist mein Konto DAUERHAFT gesperrt. Warum? Ingame Handel mit Gold und/oder Gegenständen. Was zum Teufel? Ich schrieb sofort den Support an. Bis jetzt kam keine Antwort, keine Reaktion, gar nichts. Meine 3 Tage Frühstart bleiben mir verwehrt, nun wurde mein Konto auch noch aufgrund eines Vergehens gesperrt, das ich nicht begangen habe. Der Support reagiert seit dem 27.08. nicht. Ich weiß mir absolut nicht mehr zu helfen, ich befürchte stark, dass mein Account gehackt wurde und irgendjemand erheblichen Unfug damit getrieben hat. Eine andere Eklärung gibt es schlicht und ergreifend nicht. 

Das bedeutet, mein Konto wurde gesperrt, weil die Account - Sicherheit seitens Arenanet fehlschlug und ich, als ehrlicher Kunde, werde dafür auch noch bestraft. Ich bin mehr als enttäuscht und ganz ehrlich, richtig angepisst. Ich will versuchen, diesen Fall an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen und mit diesem Foren - Post bei meiner Lieblingszeitschrift fange ich damit an. 

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder bin ich mit diesem Vorfall allein? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Julius


----------



## hifumi (31. August 2012)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du einen Trojaner hast? Du suchst die Schuld bei Arenanet, aber in aller Regel hängen Accounthacks mit dem User selbst zusammen.
Womöglich hat jemand deinen Account gehijacked und damit Werbung gespammt (inakzeptables Verhalten) und... jo, mit Gold gehandelt.

Andere Möglichkeiten als deinen Computer auf Viren zu untersuchen und nochmal beim Support nachzufragen wird es wohl nicht geben. Mit dem Kundensupport ist es wohl immer so eine Sache, aber wenn du Glück hast und erwischst nen freundlichen Mitarbeiter an einem guten Tag, dann kann er vielleicht was machen.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Hey,

nein. Mein Computer war und ist komplett virenfrei. Ich kontrolliere regelmäßig und AVG hat mich bisher immer zuverlässig geschützt. Ich habe auch keine unseriösen E-Mails erhalten, selbst wenn, hätte ich sie nicht geöffnet. 

Was die anderen Möglichkeiten angeht, ich habe mich bereits mit der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband NRW auseinander gesetzt und werde, sofern der Support weiterhin nicht reagiert, rechtliche Schritte einleiten, damit ich meine 49 Euro zurück bekomme. Ich finde nur, dass soetwas definitiv mehr Geltung in der Öffentlichkeit bekommen sollte.


----------



## Hawkins (31. August 2012)

Und du hast auch nicht wie die ca 3000 anderen Spieler die gestern gebannt wurden(darunter auch mehrere "Prominente" ProGamer)  den Karma-Waffen Exploit benutzt?

Falls das noch möglich ist mach einfach eine Rückbuchung des Geldes. Je nachdem wie du das Game bezahlt hast sollte das noch möglich sein.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht einmal, was diese Karma Waffen sind. Ich habe mitbekommen, dass viele Spieler wegen irgendwelchen Exploits gebannt worden sind, ich gehöre nicht dazu. Zudem wurde ich ja bereits am zweiten Tag des Frühstarts gebannt, aufgrund von inakzeptablem Verhalten (ich habe mit keinem Spieler kommuniziert, ich habe ganz normal vor mich hin gespielt). Danach kam ja direkt die permanente Konto - Sperrung. Das ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Ich habe das Spiel bei Amazon vorbestellt, via Bankeinzug bezahlt.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2012)

JuLiuS1991 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Community der PCGames,
> 
> Ich wende mich mit einem Problem an euch, bei dem ich allein nicht weiterkomme. Es geht um Guild Wars 2.


Dann solltest du das in den Thread Titel schreiben.

EIn Forum, in dem alle Threads "Hilfe!!", "Ich brauch eure Hilfe", "Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie ...", "Wie funktioniert das?", "das glaubt ihr nicht" und ähnlich unkonkret benannt wären, wäre sehr, sehr unübersichtlich.

"Bei Guild wars 2 gesperrt! was tun?" wäre zB ein sinnvoller Thread Titel.




> ... ich befürchte stark, dass mein Account gehackt wurde und irgendjemand erheblichen Unfug damit getrieben hat. Eine andere Erklärung gibt es schlicht und ergreifend nicht.
> 
> Das bedeutet, mein Konto wurde gesperrt, weil die Account - Sicherheit seitens Arenanet fehlschlug ...


Ist das sicher?
Kannst du zu 100% sagen, daß du alles getan hast, um deinen Account und dessen Einlogdaten so sicher wie möglich zu halten?

Mögliche Ursachen:
- du hast einen Trojaner und jemand hat dein Tastendrücken beim Einloggen "abgehört"
=> laut Firma liegt die Schuld bei dir, weil du deinen Rechner nicht ausreichend vor schadhafter Software geschützt hast.

- du hast eine leicht zu erratende Kombination an Einlogdaten verwendet. zB Name: "Donald", Pass: "Duck"
=> dein Fehler. Wie sichere Passwörter aussehen, ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt

- du hast deine Einlogdaten weitergegeben oder auf irgendeiner Webseite (nicht der offiziellen) exakt die gleichen Einlogdaten verwendet.
=> dein Fehler. Daß man nirgends dieselben Einlogdaten verwenden soll, ist inzwischen ebenfalls Allgemeinwissen.

- der Spieleserver von GW2 wurde gehackt 
=> Fehler der GW2 Betreiber

- die Software enthält eine Sicherheitslücke, durch die man an die Einlogdaten eines anderen Spielers kommt.
=> sehr unwahrscheinlich, da das Einloggen zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt und in einem anderen Programmmodul passiert, als das Treffen auf einen anderen Spieler ingame.
Da müßte eigentlich schon in der bloßen Eingabemaske ein lesender Zugriff auf die Datenbank vorhanden sein - warum sollte man in der Eingabemaske als Programmierer was aus der Datenbank lesen lassen?


Sprich: Bevor du nicht mögliche Fehler auf deiner Seite komplett ausschliessen kannst, wäre ich vorsichtig mit öffentlichem Anprangern.

Der richtige Weg wäre:
a) Systemcheck
AntiViren Programm + Malware Programm durchlaufen lassen.
Vorher die Programme sowie Windows updaten, falls nicht schon geschehen

b) Support Ticket erstellen
Problem genau schildern, ggfalls Screenshots oder sonstige möglichen Belege (Scan Reports aus a) ) anfügen

c) Antwort abwarten (das kann - gerade zu Streßzeiten wie beim Release und oder Bannwellen schon mal länger dauern)

Wenn du keine Schädlinge auf deinem Rechner findest und der Support immer noch sagt: "Account bleibt gesperrt" und du auch sicher sein kannst, daß nicht irgendwer an deinem Rechner Blödsinn gemacht hat, während du noch im Spiel und kurz in der Küche oder sonstwo warst - erst dann solltest du dich offiziell (nicht hier im Forum, sondern direkt an die Redaktion) an PC Games oder ähnliche Publikationen (Gamestar, PC Welt, c't... ) wenden.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Du hättest vernünftigt lesen sollen. Mein System war und ist absolut virenfrei und scher.
Nächster Punkt: Mein Passwort war sicher und komplex, Zahlen und Buchstaben wurden kombiniert. 
Nächster Punkt, nein natürlich habe ich meine Daten NICHT an irgendjemanden weitergegeben. Ich habe mir schon meine Gedanken gemacht, bevor ich diesen Thread hier erstellt habe. 

Es kam bereits eine Antwort vom Support, eine automatisch generierte in der nur stand, dass mein Problem bestimmt bei den bereits vorhandenen Lösungen zu finden sei. Und noch einmal, mein System ist sauber, niemand anderes hatte meine Log - In Daten, ich habe nichts weiter gegeben.

Zudem finde ich deine Antwort mehr als unhöflich und unverschämt, allein das hier "Wie sichere Passwörter aussehen ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt." Wenn du bloß vorhast Leute wie Dummköpfe dastehen zu lassen, tu das bitte in einem anderen Thread aber nicht in einem, in dem jemand um Hilfe/Information bitttet. Danke.

Was den Thread - Titel angeht gebe ich dir allerdings Recht.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Falls das noch möglich ist mach einfach eine Rückbuchung des Geldes. Je nachdem wie du das Game bezahlt hast sollte das noch möglich sein.


 Dann hast du das Geld zwar erstmal wieder - aber da noch keinerlei Absprache mit den GW2 Betreibern getroffen wurde, wird dann wahrscheinlich eine Mahnung kommen. Von einem möglichen Schufa Eintrag mal ganz abgesehen. (Kenn mich bzgl Schufa nicht aus, da dort aber alle irregulären (Nicht)Zahlungsvorgänge registriert werden, halte ich das durchaus für möglich.)


----------



## Mothman (31. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das in den Thread Titel schreiben.
> 
> EIn Forum, in dem alle Threads "Hilfe!!", "Ich brauch eure Hilfe", "Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie ...", "Wie funktioniert das?", "das glaubt ihr nicht" und ähnlich unkonkret benannt wären, wäre sehr, sehr unübersichtlich.
> 
> "Bei Guild wars 2 gesperrt! was tun?" wäre zB ein sinnvoller Thread Titel.


Da hast du 100% Recht. Ich war mal so frei den Thread-Titel zu ändern, entsprechend deinem Vorschlag.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Danke, ich hab es gerade auch versucht, nur hab ich die Option dafür nicht gefunden.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Das, was da abgelaufen ist, ist nicht rechtens. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich bereits mit der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband NRW auseinander gesetzt. In diesem Fall liege ich im Recht, mir wurde eine Dienstleistung versprochen, die ganz einfach nicht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2012)

JuLiuS1991 schrieb:


> Zudem finde ich deine Antwort mehr als unhöflich und unverschämt, allein das hier "Wie sichere Passwörter aussehen ist seit Jahrzehnten bekannt." Wenn du bloß vorhast Leute wie Dummköpfe dastehen zu lassen, tu das bitte in einem anderen Thread aber nicht in einem, in dem jemand um Hilfe/Information bitttet. Danke.


 Ich habe dir die Position der Firma und Möglichkeiten geschildert, wie jemand anders an deine Daten gekommen sein soll.
Wenn du ernsthaft mit Redaktionen oä Presseorganen in Kontakt trittst, um dein Problem dort zu schildern, werden dir genau dieselben Fragen gestellt werden.

Es gibt auch Leute, die meinen, wenn sie 1995 ein Antivirenprogramm, aber nie irgendwelche Updates dafür installiert haben, daß sie dann immer noch vor Viren geschützt wären.
Da ich nicht wissen kann, was du weißt und was nicht, muß man bei einer gründlichen Beantwortung deines Problems in einem Forum erstmal von dem schlimmsten Fall ausgehen.

Damit sage ich aber doch keineswegs, daß du ein solcher "schlimmster Fall" *bist*...

Zugegeben: die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit habe ich überlesen.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (31. August 2012)

Dann vergiss meine recht harsche Antwort darauf einfach. Ich kann es verstehen, bin aufgrund der Sache mit Guild Wars 2 sehr aufgekratzt.

Ich versuche kurz zu schildern, in wie weit ich informiert/geschützt bin. 
Ich nutze AVG Anti Virus 2012, das Programm ist absolut aktuell und hat mich schon häufig vor Viren geschützt. Ich weiß mich von unsicheren Seiten fernzuhalten, AVG hat da ein kleines Addon, dass bereits beim surfen im Internet unsichere Seiten markiert, abgesehen davon habe ich genug Erfahrung um sowas selbst zu erkennen. Zum Surfen nutze ich Google Chrome, der meines Wissens nach sehr sicher ist. Als E-Mail Adresse nutze ich gmail (googlemail), ebenfalls eine sichere Angelegenheit, wird sogar vom Guild Wars 2 Support empfohlen (Google nutzt wohl eine bestimmte Sicherheitsvorkehrung, deren Namen ich leider verpeilt habe). 

Ich habe weder Daten weitergegeben, noch ähnliches getan. Gekauft habe ich Guild Wars 2 über Amazon. Ich habe keinerlei Ingame Ware gekauft, war in keine Geschäfte mit ingame Gold/Item - Verkauf verwickelt, oder ähnliches.

Das hier wars glaube ich: https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=74765


----------



## eselfire (1. September 2012)

hallo,
ich habe ein zu 100% übereinstimmendes problem (lvl 16, 1 tag gespielt,  erst wegen ungebührlichem verhalten, dann wegen goldtransfer gesperrt, seit tagen keine antwort)
auch mein system ist zu 100% sauber 
auch ich habe kein karmaexploid begangen
und der einzige chateinsatz war ein "danke"

und ich kann "selbst schuld" antworten nimmer sehen


----------



## GerhardSchroeder29 (1. September 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,
habe auch das gleiche Problem, mein Account wurde auch einfach gesperrt mit dem Vorwurf, Items und Gold verkauft zu haben, mein System habe ich für guild wars 2 neu aufgesetzt und ich benutze ein kostenpflichtiges Antivirenprogramm(mit stündlichen Updates), also habe ich sauberes System.
Das Beste ist, ich habe nur am 29.08 gespielt ,  an jenem ganzen Tag war das Handelssystem und die IN-game mail offline, wie kann man mich dann beschuldigen Items oder Gold verkauft zuhaben? Ich sehe da schon den Grundsatz der Verleumdung erfüllt. Habe mich am 30.08 an den Support gewannt und natürlich keine Antwort erhalten. Ich bereue das Spiel gekauft zuhaben. 
Habe es über paypal gekauft und werde jetzt versuchen mein Geld zurück zu bekommen.

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.


Nachtrag: Habe mich gereade mit PayPal in Verbindung gesetzt, und hole jetzt mein Geld zurück über den Käuferschutz.
Kann ich jedem nur Raten, sich nicht zu Unrecht beschuldigen zulassen und so eine Firmenhaltung in Bezug auf den Support zu unterstützen, ich sage Danke arena.net!


----------



## GerhardSchroeder29 (10. September 2012)

Ich habe mein Geld wieder! An ALLE die GW2 über PayPal gekauft haben und die der Support hängen lässt: macht Gebrauch vom Käuferschutz!!!! Holt euer Geld zurück! Vielen Dank PayPal


----------

